# dfü mit win xp: verbindungen und taskleistensymbol werden nicht angezeigt !



## nils11 (21. April 2002)

so, nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe, mein dfü-netzwerk mit t-online unter win xp einzurichten, wollte ich nun endlich online gehen. aber als ich die dfü-verbindung suchte fand weder ich, noch die suchfunktion was.

also musste ich erst in den ordner c:/windows/system32/ gehen und dort die datei rasphone.exe ausführen, um online gehen zu können.

ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, da ich mir sofort ne verknüpfung aufm desktop gemacht hab. 

allerdings habe ich immernoch ein problem: wenn ich online bin, wird in der taskleiste nie ein symbol angezeigt, dass ich online bin. obwohl ich diese funktion aktiviert habe.

bitte helft mir.


----------



## Eyewitness (23. April 2002)

Mit rechter Maustaste auf die Netzwerkumgebung und dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf die DFÜ Verbindung klicken. Dort dann ein Häkchen an der entsprechenden Stelle machen und schon wird das Symbol in der Taskleiste wieder angezeigt. Weiterhin kannst von der DFÜ Verbindung auch eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop legen. Ist wohl sinnvoller.


----------



## nils11 (23. April 2002)

*hä...*

mein problem war aber, dass die dfü-verbindungen gar nicht erst angezeigt werden. wenn du dir meinen beitrag richtig durchgelesen hättest, hättest du das vielleicht erkannt.


----------



## Eyewitness (23. April 2002)

Hast Du die DFÜ Verbindungen denn immer über die Rasphone.exe aufgebaut? Oder hast Du die richtig mit dem Assistenten erstellt??
Wenn ersteres zutrifft, dann ist das auch kein Wunder.


----------



## nils11 (23. April 2002)

*ähem...*



> so, nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe, mein dfü-netzwerk mit t-online unter win xp einzurichten, wollte ich nun endlich online gehen. aber als ich die dfü-verbindung suchte fand weder ich, noch die suchfunktion was.
> also musste ich erst in den ordner c:/windows/system32/ gehen und dort die datei rasphone.exe ausführen, um online gehen zu können.


...

beim nächsten mal den beitrag bitte genauer lesen.


----------



## Eyewitness (23. April 2002)

Ist trotzdem mißverständlich. Wie auch immer, warum benutzt Du nicht ganz normal den Assistenten zum Erstellen der DFÜ Verbindung? Dann siehst Du auch Deine DFÜ Verbindung...

Mit anderen Worten: ich verstehe das Problem nicht, warum so umständlich?


----------



## nils11 (23. April 2002)

*eben nicht...*

ich sehe die erstellte verbindung ja eben nicht. ich erstelle sie mit dem assistenten, aber danach ist sie nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. April 2002)

hi,
das dfü netzwerk hast du sicherlich installiert, oder?

befindet sich in dem ordner

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Network\Connections\Pbk

eine datei namens rasphone.pbk ?

Wieviele kb?


----------



## nils11 (25. April 2002)

*hm...*

hm, ich finde weder den ordner. die suchfunktion findet auch nix. aber eigentlich bin ich mir sicher, das dfü-netzwerk installiert zu haben  .
und in systemsteuerung-software-windows-komponenten hinzufügen, habe ich eigentlich alles installiert, was mir nach dfü aussah  .


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. April 2002)

sooo also mein tip, *G*

dfü deinstallieren karte bzw modem raus, karte / modem rein, dfü netzwerk reinstallen (reinstallen überhaupt mal das dfü netzwerk) falls das nicht klappt, erstelle den ordner bzw das verzeichnis, welches ich dir angegeben habe.. sie unten


----------



## nils11 (25. April 2002)

*ok...*

ok, aber wie installier ich denn das dfü. ich finde auf der xp-cd keinen eintrag, der mir so richtig danach aussieht.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. April 2002)

hi,
eigentlich unter systemsteuerung - software - windows komponenten hinzufügen / entfernen, hm schit finde es da nicht. hm ja, sorry keine ahnung.. ist in der systemsteuerung  netzwerkverbindungen und telefon & modemopionen ? *G* naja sorry kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## nils11 (25. April 2002)

*ach...*

ach, ich werd den ganzen müll runterwerfen und es dann nochmal neu installieren. das geht dann hoffentlich irgendwie.


----------

